# Fire eel question



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on food/foods for my 1 year old eel other than BLOODWORMS?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats the problem with bloodworms? I use them for most of my fish.


----------



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

There is no problem with the worms, but he should have a variety of foods for the best nutrician exposure. A real young eel can be taught to eat other foods!


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Ghost shrimp would be something you could add to its diet.


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

He will also love frozen prawns, and even better Live Earthworms as they are a balanced and very nutritious meal. I have a post on my blog all about feeding fish earthworms and the benefits at http://www.bombina.co.uk/Aquarium_P.../1/13_Everyone_loves_“tasty”_Earth_Worms.html 
Good luck and enjoy your Eel 
Neil


----------



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I will give it a try. one question, don't earthworms have mostly dirt in them. I suppose you could feed the worms something with vitamins and minerals in their substrate.


----------



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have started a new procedure. I first rinse the bloodworms and then let them soak in a solution of vitamins for a few hours in the fridge (hidden from everyone), then Mr. eel and rest of fish feast out. at first they were not crazy about it but after one exposure, there was no problem!


----------

